# Snowball Fight!



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Tag the elfs...but don't hit Santa! Get over 3,000 points, for a printable certificate, presented by Buddy the elf. I beat it with a score of 3,075...but Santa is hurting...lol. Have some fun!
http://www.elfmovie.com/swf/snowball_fight/index.html


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I can't get this game, that stupid santa always moves into the way


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Waste him...LOL


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Uh-oh........ I think I killed Santa


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

DOH!!!


----------



## denise86 (Nov 13, 2006)

it's so addicting!!!
you just keep trying until you get it, and then... you just wanna play all over again.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL,
I've beat it several times now. My strategy is multiple shots on the 50 point targets. If you are quick, you can hit it several times before it moves. My best is 5 hits (250 points) before it ducked.
Happy Holidays!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I did it for a few minutes, but I really didn't have that much time.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Yippie! :mrgreen:


----------

